# Still a bit new to DCC



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have an n scale layout and have been adding to my DCC loco stable. I have some that run in consists, some that have dcc and sound, etc. I have about 10 different units.

My DCC system is a Digitrax Empire builder. My controller is a DT402.

Over time, I have programmed and reprogrammed the loco's so many times that I don't even remember what a couple of the addresses are. I would like to erase every loco from the controller and start over with an organized plan for naming loco addresses.

Is there a simple command for the DT402 that will clear the memory or reset everything to factory defaults so I can start anew? 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

I think it is CV8 to 8 or 9.

The manual with the system will tell you how to reset to factory defaults.

The decoder address should be 03 when done.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Are you wanting to clear decoder memory, or clear out the controller?

The DT402 only holds info on two areas, unless you add another DT402. Then it would be four, two on each paddle. The DT's only hold onto the last locomotives selected.


----------



## dlplost (Oct 14, 2012)

The CV data is stored in the decoder in the engine, not in the hand held throttle.
To reset a Digitrax decoder you program CV 8 to 8. You would have to do that to each engine in order to reset them all.
All cv's will be reset to factory default and the address will be reset to 3 just like it was when new.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Still undecided*

Fairly new still too DCC still. Has, anyone chosen NCE over Digitrax? I'm still trying too make a decision. I'm sort of leaning toward NCE. Due too the cost factor and ergonomics/ease of use.Has anyone have more to add?
egards,
tr1


----------



## Bill W (Feb 15, 2014)

tr1 said:


> Fairly new still too DCC still. Has, anyone chosen NCE over Digitrax? I'm still trying too make a decision. I'm sort of leaning toward NCE. Due too the cost factor and ergonomics/ease of use.Has anyone have more to add?
> egards,
> tr1


I'm new to DCC also and I'm leaning towards NCE, too. I believe it's a bit more user friendly than DIGITRAX


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've used Digitrax for 10+ years, never any real problems and I have a LARGE system.
NCE has some nice equipment, they just don't have the flexibility, expandability and options that Digitrax offers.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The difference between NCE and Digitrax is only one, maybe two actions to acquire a locomotive. Either one will require a learning curve, which isn't very steep to begin with. While NCE tends to hold your hand through a lot of the actions, Digitrax offers a deeper selection and interface with follow on equipment, i.e. signal systems.
If ya want to save a few bucks go with the NCE. If ya want a system that can be expanded later on, go with Digitrax.


----------



## Bill W (Feb 15, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> The difference between NCE and Digitrax is only one, maybe two actions to acquire a locomotive. Either one will require a learning curve, which isn't very steep to begin with. While NCE tends to hold your hand through a lot of the actions, Digitrax offers a deeper selection and interface with follow on equipment, i.e. signal systems.
> If ya want to save a few bucks go with the NCE. If ya want a system that can be expanded later on, go with Digitrax.


If I understand you correctly, you're saying NCE can't be expanded?? I thought it could, at least that's what I've been told.....


----------

